

Microsoft Office coming to iOS - FredericJ
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3612422/microsoft-office-mobile-ipad-iphone-android-screenshots

======
isani
"The apps will allow for basic editing"

I find it interesting that Microsoft now has several versions of Office that
don't support the full feature set of their file formats. There's already
Office Web Apps and Office Mobile, and now the new apps. I wonder if they will
settle on a single subset of features, a kind of Office Lite? Otherwise, it'll
be quite confusing to tell what works in which app.

~~~
bane
Perhaps that common feature set will be rebranded and sold as a new MS-Works?

